# Tonados



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Hopefully no one here on the forum had to deal with the rash of tornadoes that went through the south yesterday  ...it looks like alot of people got nailed from the 11 tornadoes they verified....and now heading south east.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

We thought we was going to have one but thank the good lord it passed us..just a lot of strong wind and hail


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No, I didn't even know there were tornadoes! How bad?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

milkmaid said:


> No, I didn't even know there were tornadoes! How bad?


It's been crazy, several states have been hit very hard  , and KY has been getting hit hard all morning. I'm in Ky just west of Lexington, and started storming about 3am, seemed like one storm after another until about 7am, but nothing like tornadoes just strong winds, dangerous lightning and lots of rain.
There have been numerous reports of possible tornadoes in western KY and right now there is a tornado warning for the county just south of us <where we buy our grain!>. It's soooo DARK out, OMG looks like it's about 7pm not 10:52am!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG I am keeping my fingers crossed for you guys ...that must be so scarry to live in an area that frequents tornadoes ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

ray: :hug: How scary. Thinking of everyone out that way!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We had a few tornado warnings this summer.... it was scarry! I hope you all stay safe! your in my prayers! ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well we have a winter storm comming our way... and should be getting 6 to 10 in. of snow! ugg! all winter long we got about 6in. of snow! and it would melt the next day! but this will prob. stay awhile....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent ..how scary.... Hope all stays safe... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So far all the real nasty stuff is going just to our south. But they extended the Tornado watch from 1pm to around 9pm tonight. Been some nasty storms to hit down around Elizabethtown, KY. I ended up taking a much needed nap once the threat appeared to not be coming too close to us. Apparently parts of Lexington were under a Tornado warning, but for the eastside/east counties of Lexington and we're on the west side so we were fine.

On Facebook there is a group called the Ohio Valley Weather Network, for anyone in southern IN/Oh/KY and sometimes even down in TN, this is a great group, they work really hard to keep everyone alert on the situation. 

I hope everyone being affected stays safe! Definitely a scary situation! And of course through this I've been checking on our doe who is on day 154, slowly showing signs she might decide to kid in the near future...well maybe LOL


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Last April 27th, we had several tornados come thru. It obliterated the goat farm down the road from my house.......so sad.I think there were 56 tornados that day. Without utilities for 21 days on the mountain......we were spared but by yards-


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

pitchik said:


> Last April 27th, we had several tornados come thru. It obliterated the goat farm down the road from my house.......so sad.I think there were 56 tornados that day. Without utilities for 21 days on the mountain......we were spared but by yards-


Very scary and so sad  I am thinking that could possibly be the same storm that hit us too and we had 2 tornadoes. I know it was at the end of April, I was at one of the final days of our horse racemeet taking pics of a stakes race, rushed home when I saw the sky was BLACK west of my house. My husband had left for work maybe 10 minutes before I got home, so my kids were here. I came in, turned on the tv and they said we were under a tornado warning!

Well, we don't have a safe place, so, we have to drive about 5-6 miles into town and the closest place is the hospital. 
Well last year those tornadoes came very near the hospital, but thankfully weren't much more than F0. WHEW. That was scary enough though!

Still looks like southern KY/south of Lexington is getting hit hard, not sure how many warnings are out there. Looks like the severe threat has all moved east of us.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stay safe!!

There have been warnings posted for the counties in West Virginia sandwiched between the Ohio/PA lines.... I'm about an hour and a half drive from that direction...rained here all morning however now the sun is shining.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is alittle story to watch about April 27 2011-

ANd, we have been missed by yards several time since April 27th. I feel like a sitting duck! More warnings tonite-and they have been upgraded here for the North Alabama & the entire Tennessee valley!


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.whnt.com/videobeta/?watchId= ... a6c8afc181


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

We had some really bad winds last night, took the doors on our barn and flipped them up on the roof of the barn. Guess nature thought we didn't need barn doors! I still can't see how it got ahold of them that well since they were held on the bottom by stakes just wide enough for the doors to fit through. Lost a bunch of shingles off the roof too. Luckily none of the animals got hurt. I think there were tornadoes not too far from us last night. Back in May 2011 the closest large tornado to us was the one in Joplin, it is about 1 hour away.

I hope everyone else stays safe!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We just had a monsoon last night. Everything was mostly dry when I went to bed and it was not raining. When I woke up we had a creek going threw our back yard connecting us to the 2 fields next to us.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't checked the headlines to see what all was confirmed, etc. but it ended up being a decent afternoon once the rain moved out. It's still warm, 60 at nearly 10pm. They are calling for a nice sunny day tomorrow around 60, and then another chance for severe weather on Friday! So everyone be weather aware if your in the south and central part of the states. 

I sure hope none of our members were affected by any of the dangerous storms.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

We lucked out. We had them all around us, several hours away, but none actually here. Hubby was traveling for work, and in a town for meetings, he left at 7 pm to head to his next meeting, and at 9 pm, the tornado went through the town he had left. Very lucky, and very blessed.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Last night we had a loud thunderstorm come thru, lasted all but maybe 5 minutes, and that was all. Out of the last two severe tornado weather predictions, neither amounted to hardly anything. I am greatful, however they are calling for more Friday, and I expect because of the last two mis-predictions, people will not heed the warnings!


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Moderate to severe tornado & storm warnings starting after midnight, then the "main event" which is gonna apparantly be worse, tomorrow evening. The weather radio gave out-cannot get to town for a replacement beforehand-UGH*********


And the bad part? I worry MORE for the safety of my animals-then I do for myself!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent... :hug: :grouphug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

pitchik said:


> Moderate to severe tornado & storm warnings starting after midnight, then the "main event" which is gonna apparantly be worse, tomorrow evening. The weather radio gave out-cannot get to town for a replacement beforehand-UGH*********
> 
> And the bad part? I worry MORE for the safety of my animals-then I do for myself!


Where are you located at pitchik? We're in that Moderate risk too, and I admit I am really really worried! Like you I also worry about the goats! We have a modular home, so we have to leave to take shelter, but the goats just dont' have anywhere to go, and the moms/babies are locked in stalls during bad weather.

I like the Ohio Valley Weather Network on Facebook as I've mentioned before, and their updates are scary! But informative! I also always ALWAYS rely on the weatherman at Lex18 in Lexington, they are always awesome.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We had some tornadoes this morning only a few miles away. I don't think anyone in our area was killed (for which we are very thankful!) but I've heard there are a few injuries.
And true to the Does' Code of Honor, our doe decided to give birth in the most exciting (most dangerous) part of the storm. :kidblue: :kidred: I will post in Birth Announcments when I get pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> And true to the Does' Code of Honor, our doe decided to give birth in the most exciting (most dangerous) part of the storm. :kidblue: :kidred: I will post in Birth Announcments when I get pictures.


 Oh my.... :shocked: congrats... glad it went well despite the bad that was happening around them.... God was watching out ... ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

milkmaid said:


> We had some tornadoes this morning only a few miles away. I don't think anyone in our area was killed (for which we are very thankful!) but I've heard there are a few injuries.
> And true to the Does' Code of Honor, our doe decided to give birth in the most exciting (most dangerous) part of the storm. :kidblue: :kidred: I will post in Birth Announcments when I get pictures.


I read on facebook that tornadoes had hit, so glad your okay! Congrats on the babies, could be interesting naming them!!

I found out that Jim Cantore from the weather channel is in Lexington <we're just west of Lexington>, I will admit...I AM TERRIFIED NOW.

Schools have released 2 hours early, so my kids will be home in about a half hour. School has NEVER released early that I can recall for storms.

I just found out the courthouse basement will be open for storm shelter, so we will most likely go there.

I am so worried about the goats  Praying God protects them too!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

So far 2 tornados hit Hunstville this morning. Very windy out right now. All Calhoun County schools have been released and we may close early. The worst for us is supposed to hit between 3pm and 2am. 
Tonight is our weekend to pick up my step-son but we may wait and pick him up in the morning. :sigh: I hate dealing with his mother. She is a pain in the butt.
Hope everyone stays safe. God bless.

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Praying for everyone to stay safe! Watching the storms west of us right now. Trying to keep up with the updates on facebook, seems there are numerous tornadoes confirmed and possible on the ground in southern IN and northern/western KY. 100% chance of tornadoes in that area Tor.con 10!!! crazy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

ray: What's really bad is that the tornadoes here went in the same path as the bad ones last year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> pitchik said:
> 
> 
> > Moderate to severe tornado & storm warnings starting after midnight, then the "main event" which is gonna apparantly be worse, tomorrow evening. The weather radio gave out-cannot get to town for a replacement beforehand-UGH*********
> ...


I am in NE Alabama-the same system stretched from here to Ohio-I amde it-again!


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

mrs. lam said:


> So far 2 tornados hit Hunstville this morning. Very windy out right now. All Calhoun County schools have been released and we may close early. The worst for us is supposed to hit between 3pm and 2am.
> Tonight is our weekend to pick up my step-son but we may wait and pick him up in the morning. :sigh: I hate dealing with his mother. She is a pain in the butt.
> Hope everyone stays safe. God bless.
> 
> Gina


I am in Ft Payne!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We got our first major snow of the season last night/early this morning....at least 4 inches! We'd only had about 2.2 inches prior to this all winter long! Figures the first snow maker they didn't get over excited about is the one that brings the snow! This is a lot for us, in the past we usually see 2-3 inches at a time. Getting ready to go out for pictures.

BUT...those who were hit by tornadoes on Friday including southern IN got snow too, and I am sure West Liberty/Salyersville hard hit in eastern Ky got a lot more snow, being in the foothills of the mountains, and really rough roads out that way, I feel so bad for those people. At least mother nature gave them 2 days to try and salvage some of their things, and try to get situated into temp setups before hitting them with this.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Storm on Friday was a mess.

We had over 20 deaths reported in our area. Piner, KY, which is less than 10 miles from my farm had several homes and a church destroyed and 3 people repoted dead. I know a boer goat farmer in Piner but with the phones and pwer out I am just going to hope he is ok. Moscow, OH is flattened. It is about 35 miles from us. One of the guys that works for me has family there, his mother and son. They are fine but their home is severly damaged. 

We had some fences down and siding torn off the roof but are fine. Even the two does that decided to kid during the chaos came out great with 5 babies between them. I was upset until I saw how others were faring. Everything I lost is fixable or replaceable. We were very fortunate.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So glad your okay Jodie! And very very sorry for those around you that have been affected. Sounds like you were lucky!
Glad the does and kids are fine, I couldn't imagine kidding in that kind of weather!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.... :hug: ray:


----------

